# Czy Gentoo sobie z tym poradzi?

## waltharius

Witam.

Zastanawiam się nad kupnem takiego oto komputera:

Procesor - AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ BOX (Socket AM2) - http://sklep.komputronik.pl/pelny.php?id=29008

Płyta Główna - Asus ROG Crosshair nForce 590 SLI - http://sklep.komputronik.pl/pelny.php?id=30538

RAM - PDP Patriot Dual ELK 2x 1GB DDR2 1 GHz - http://sklep.komputronik.pl/pelny.php?id=27990

Grafika w trybie SLI - GeForce 7600 GT Gigabyte Silent Pipe II 256MB TV & DVI (PCI-E) + Civilization IV - http://sklep.komputronik.pl/pelny.php?id=27373

Twardziel x2 (chce sobie RAID jakiś zrobić) - Maxtor DiamondMax 10 300 GB (SATA II, 16MB cache, NCQ) - http://sklep.komputronik.pl/pelny.php?id=24827

Nie za bardzo się wyznaję na nowym sprzęcie dlatego pytam Was czy to będzie z Gentoo dobrze grało? Jakie przewidujecie trudności? A może lepiej coś zmienić. Generlanie chcę się wyrobić do 7000 zł bez monitora. Jakąs klawiaturkę cichą i trakballa i to raczej wsio  :Smile: 

Będę wdzięczny za wszelkie opinie czy Gentoo wykorzysta to w 100%.

Pozdrawiam

walth

----------

## bartmarian

ciekawi mnie czy sterownik nvidii dla linux obsluguje SLI wg znalezionych info http://www.tomshardware.pl/graphic/20051114/nvidia_geforce_7800_gtx_512-02.html (tak wiem, ta karta jest najnowsza ale..)

----------

## waltharius

No ale właśnie to jakieś najnowsze cudo. Może pod linuksem jest lepiej  :Neutral: ? Znajomy mówił, że jego znajomy na Suse ma działające SLI... Hehehe cieakwe to brzmi, znajomy znajomego...

----------

## Yatmai

Nie chce sie czepiać, ale AM2 paradoksalnie wychodzi sporo gorzej w testach od s939   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Nie chce sie czepiać, ale AM2 paradoksalnie wychodzi sporo gorzej w testach od s939  

 Rzuć linkiem bo jakos ciężkawo mi w to uwierzyć.  :Smile: 

----------

## waltharius

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Nie chce sie czepiać, ale AM2 paradoksalnie wychodzi sporo gorzej w testach od s939  

 

Ależ czepiaj się jak najbardziej  :Smile:  Bylebyś miał jakieś dowody usprawiedliwiające czepliwość  :Very Happy:  Ja z chęcią poczytam wszystko na te tematy, bo to moja propozycja i wszsytko jeszcze mogę zmienić.

Wdzięczny więc jestem/będę za wszelkie propozycje ulepszenia tegoż zestawu pod kontem Linuksa/Gentoo  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam

walth

----------

## martin.k

 *waltharius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Płyta Główna - Asus ROG Crosshair nForce 590 SLI - http://sklep.komputronik.pl/pelny.php?id=30538
> 
> 

 

Osobiście jestem uczulony na wszelkie ASUSy i ASRocki, jeżeli chodzi o działanie pod linuksem (dawniej, teraz nie testowałem)... Zasadniczo polecałybym coś z MSI... Ale to już kwestia przyzwyczajenia.

----------

## Yatmai

Kurcze, nie moge znaleźć tego testu gdzie AM2 było jakieś 30% w tyle, ale tu warto też zajżeć  :Smile: 

Martin.k, ja mam teraz ASRock'a (co widać w sygnaturce  :Very Happy: ) i nie narzekam na stabilność ani brak sterowników :]

----------

## martin.k

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Martin.k, ja mam teraz ASRock'a (co widać w sygnaturce ) i nie narzekam na stabilność ani brak sterowników :]

 

Dlatego napisałem dawniej... Bo dawniej miałem z nimi jaja.

----------

## lukas16

Tutaj jest trochę o przyroście wydajności jaki daje AM2 w  stosunku do s.939: http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=2738&p=4 .

----------

## waltharius

 *lukas16 wrote:*   

> Tutaj jest trochę o przyroście wydajności jaki daje AM2 w  stosunku do s.939: http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/showdoc.aspx?i=2738&p=4 .

 

Dzięki. Czyli w sumie niezbyt duży przyrost. Teraz się zastanawiam czy nie kupić jednak na starszym sokecie a zaoszczędzoną kasę wydać na jakieś dodatki...

EDIT:

A teraz mam dylemat czy brać Intela core 2 duo? Czy to jest 64 bitowe? Czy są jakieś większe braki tegoż procesora?

----------

## Yatmai

Cena ?  :Very Happy: 

Bo tak szczerze nie ma większego sensu pakować w najnowsze technologie... Cena x3 a wydajność +10% :] Pozatym Intele wychodzą drożej.

----------

## waltharius

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Cena ? 
> 
> Bo tak szczerze nie ma większego sensu pakować w najnowsze technologie... Cena x3 a wydajność +10% :] Pozatym Intele wychodzą drożej.

 

No ja jestem gotowy wydać na procka nawet 1 400 zł. Teraz najbardziej mnie zastanawia czy moje Gentoo lepiej będzie śmigało na takim intelu czy na amd64? W sensie wydajności komfortu pracy i w ogóle. Czy też w tej chwili, przy takich prockach to już kwestia upodobania danej firmy jest? Bo teraz z tym mam największy problem...

----------

## mbar

 *waltharius wrote:*   

> No ja jestem gotowy wydać na procka nawet 1 400 zł.

 

Jak tak, to kup tylko i wyłącznie Core 2 Duo E6600 (z 4 MB cache L2). Nie ma lepszego procka w tej cenie, ale niestety słabo z dostępnością w sklepach. Ja miałem do wydania "tylko" 900 zł, więc kupiłem Athlona X2 4400+, dzięki czemu nie musiałem zmieniać płyty i pamięci (za drogo by wyszło). Dlatego Intel będzie u mnie dopiero w przyszłym roku  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

panowie - jakoś po drodze umknął wątek związany z Gentoo. Na dyskusje o procesorach sa inne miejsca, a nie forum Gentoo. Ostrzegam więc przed zablokowaniem tematu.

----------

## waltharius

 *Raku wrote:*   

> panowie - jakoś po drodze umknął wątek związany z Gentoo. Na dyskusje o procesorach sa inne miejsca, a nie forum Gentoo. Ostrzegam więc przed zablokowaniem tematu.

 

Eee nie tyle umknął co się rozmył. Zastanawiam się (bo nie znam się na tym), czy zmiana z amd 64 na intel core 2 duo dużo zmieni w moim Gentoo. Wiem, że bez ponownej instalacji się nie obędzie  :Smile:  Wiem też, ze to bardzie akademicie dyskusje, ale jednak dość mnie ciekawią w związku z Gentoo właśnie.

Zastanawiam się także czy Linux jest w stanie obsłużyć SATA II i dyski z NCQ? Wszystko oczywiście w oparciu o Gentoo.

Czytałem trochę i w zależności od atora lub wieku publikacji wychodzi, że linux umie obsłużyć NCQ lub też nie... To samo z SATA II. Nie udało mi się części z tych publikacji zweryfikować ani merytorycznie ani czasu ich powstania. Dlatego wolę popytać, żeby nie kupić czegoś, co jeszcze długo nie będzie w 100% obsługiwane przez Linuksa/Gentoo.

Pozdrawiam

walth

----------

## mbar

Przy przesiadce z amd64 na core 2 duo wystarczy na początek tylko rekompilacja kernela z uwzględnieniem SMP i urządzeń nowej płyty głównej. Potem możesz, ale nie musisz, przekompilować cały world z nowymi CFLAGS. Właściwie to w CFLAGS musisz tylko zmienić -march=k8 na nocona i ewentualnie dodać 1 do MAKEFLAGS -j.

----------

## Aktyn

 *martin.k wrote:*   

> Osobiście jestem uczulony na wszelkie ASUSy i ASRocki, jeżeli chodzi o działanie pod linuksem (dawniej, teraz nie testowałem)... Zasadniczo polecałybym coś z MSI... Ale to już kwestia przyzwyczajenia.

 

Ja mam asrock, na chipie ULI  :Smile:  do AMD, w sumie nie wypas jakiś, ale spełnia poczekiwania, prosta, drobne możliwości podkręcania, cena przystępna.

A co do uczuleń, to w sumie każda firma ma na koncie jakiś niewypał, kiedyś jak składałem troche kompów to miałem już i MSI i Solteka, i ASUSA i ECS, którym coś nie pasiło, ...ooo a ABIT-y z padającymi kondensatorami, już nie wspomne że do nas do kraju w ogóle sporo pół na pół działającego badziewa przychodzi, choć przyznam że ostatnie 1-2 lata są jakby lepsze pod tym względem.

mbar@

Czyli te 1 do MAKEFLAGS -j, że niby kompilacje sie wykładają ? W sumie część ebuildów uwzględnia zdajesie takie chece choć nie wszystkie.

----------

## mbar

nieee, chodziło mi o to, że jeśli teraz masz -j2, to na dual core użyj -j3.

----------

## waltharius

@mbar, czyli jak rozumiem, to na core 2 duo też będę miał amd64? A to nie będzie wolniejsze niż na "normalnym" dwurdzeniowym amd64? Bo chyba te intele mają trochę okrojonego te 64 bity? Jeśli pytanie jest lamerskie to sorki, ale te wszstkie hardware nie jest dla mnie zbyt jasne...

Pozdrawiam i dziekuję za zainteresowanie

walth

EDIT:

No i zamówiłem Intel Core2 Duo E6600 2.40 GHz (S775) BOX do tego pasywne chłodzenie: Thermaltake SonicTower 4 in 1 - 0 dB

obudowa: Chieftec LBX-03B-B-B - 400W

Tracman: Logitech Cordless Trackman Optical (hehe musiałem się pochwalić  :Wink: )

Na razie tyle za gotówkę. Na raty biorę reszte, czyli:

Szybki dysk na system: HDD CAVIAR 74GB WD740GDRTL2 RAPTOR S-ATA

Dwa dyski na dane lub do zabawy z RAID: HDD CAVIAR 320GB WD3200JS SATA II 8MB CACHE

Jakaś płytka pod procka: INTEL PLYTA GLÓWNA BOXD955XCSLKR i955X LGA775 (DZ/LAN) BTX BOX

Ram x2: GOODRAM DDR2 1024MB PC667

I jakiś taki dynks: CoolerMaster - COOL DRIVE 4 (LHD-V04-UK) CZARNY

Mam nadzeję, że będę zadowolony  :Smile: 

Dzięki wszystkim za zainteresowanie i rady.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## mbar

Kto szuka nie błądzi http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/print/core2duo-64bit.html

----------

## waltharius

 *mbar wrote:*   

> Kto szuka nie błądzi http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/print/core2duo-64bit.html

 

Dzięki :d Wiele mi te wykresy nie mówią, ale  tej chwili już nieważne  :Very Happy:  Jak dodałem do swojego ostatniego postu to zamówiłem już tego Intla i mniejsza o to czy jest gorszy czy nie od AMD  :Very Happy:  Ważne że zagości już w moim kompie i będzie dbał o moje Gentoo  :Very Happy:  A ja będę dbał o wszystko  :Smile:  Hehe (jak dziecko normalnie  :Razz: )

A powiedzcie jeszcze czy ktoś się bawił raptorkami? Bo ja docelowo myśle o dwóch dyskach 320 GB 5200 rpm i jednym, 73 GB raptorkiem 10000 rpm na którym postawie system. Dobre to rozwiązanie? Może macie jakieś inne pomysły, bo dyków jeszcze nie kupiłem więc wszystko idzie "odkręcić"  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

walth

----------

